

10 Tips to Stress Less - MykalMorton

The Techology<p><pre><code>    * Ruby On Rails
    * Gems &#38; Plugins:
          o asset_packager
          o acts_as_list
          o clearance
          o declarative_authorization
          o facebooker
          o formtastic
          o hoptoad_notifier
          o paperclip
          o sanitize
          o will_paginate
          o vote_fu
    * rSpec, Cucumber, Selenium
    * PostgreSQL
    * jQuery and a range of plugins
    * Facebook Connect, XFBML, FBJS
    * Heroku with the RPM add-on
</code></pre>
Things I learned:<p><pre><code>    * Facebook Connect is awesome
    * Ruby on Rails continues to be awesome
    * Heroku is awesome times infinity
    * http://topsecretproject.finitestatemachine.com/tag/ruby/</code></pre>
======
bkrausz
> * Facebook Connect is awesome

Beg to differ (IMHO of course): their willingness to change core parts of
their API without much (read: any) notification, and their inconsistencies
between documentation and implementation caused me much pain. It's awesome
that you have access to such a wealth of information, but it's not a mature
platform, which it definitely should be by now.

